# Steel City reptile expos July 17th



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Steel City Reptile Expo

Any one going?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm planning on vending there on Saturday.



porkchop48 said:


> Steel City Reptile Expo
> 
> Any one going?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I may go to this one as I have another engagement on Sunday and can't make the Cleveland show.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> I'm planning on vending there on Saturday.


 
Me too Ron. The only thing I am worried about a wee bit is the heat. I hope the AC works.

Johnc - if you do please stop by and say HI  I would tell you were my table was going to be but I have no idea


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

The heat worries me too, I just figure if it gets too hot I'll make a early exit! See you Saturday.



porkchop48 said:


> Me too Ron. The only thing I am worried about a wee bit is the heat. I hope the AC works.
> 
> Johnc - if you do please stop by and say HI  I would tell you were my table was going to be but I have no idea


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey John, I hope to see you there Saturday. Don't worry about the Axolotl if you don't make it I have quite a few of them left.


johnc said:


> I may go to this one as I have another engagement on Sunday and can't make the Cleveland show.


----------

